# Who makes a good baggy MTB short?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That would break the bank.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like Oakley, but I also own Fox, Cannondale, and Spyder.

Oakley is a loose fitting and durable, others are more fit(feel snug after oakley) but still comfortable. At first I own one of each, now I have 2 fox and 7 oakley. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mimi1885 said:


> I like Oakley, but I also own Fox, Cannondale, and Spyder.
> 
> Oakley is a loose fitting and durable, others are more fit(feel snug after oakley) but still comfortable. At first I own one of each, now I have 2 fox and 7 oakley. :thumbsup:


Your only allowed 6 pairs of Oakleys. You must put one pair in the mail and send them to my house.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your only allowed 6 pairs of Oakleys. You must put one pair in the mail and send them to my house.


lol. Commando style is not good for sharing


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Lol, eewww! I'll have to burn that package.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mimi1885 said:


> I like Oakley, but I also own Fox, Cannondale, and Spyder.
> 
> Oakley is a loose fitting and durable, others are more fit(feel snug after oakley) but still comfortable. At first I own one of each, now I have 2 fox and 7 oakley. :thumbsup:


What size are you and what size Oakleys do you wear. I'm looking @ some on Ebay.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Hoss Ponderosa - I have three pairs and they're easy on the wallet. Used to have a couple of Nema Crown/Jewel shorts. When I want baggies, I reach for the Ponderosas.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 on the Hoss products. I believe Price Point has them


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've owned Fox and Specialized baggys, both great!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Serfas Baggies/cargo pants are awesome, so are Hoss Ponderossa

http://www.serfas.com/product_details.asp?ID=636 pricey, on sale is the way to buy them...

http://bicyclesupply.amazonwebstore...tm_medium=CSE&utm_source=FIND&affId=the005-20


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Ive had a few pairs of cannondale and fox both work well and are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

Hoss Ponderosa, theyr'e built for function not for fashion. I about had a pair of Fox baggies that cost about $85. After washing a couple of times I started to notice things like the velco coming unstiched, the little metal eyelets for the drawstrings fell out, etc, etc. I replaced with a $50 pair of Hoss Ponderosa's and coulnd't be happier. These things are bombproof and have nice touches like zippered pockets for things you'd dread bouncing out during a ride. You can order direct from Hoss' website.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

peal izumi and nema both rock for me. gonna pick up some oakleys or royals for the upcoming season though.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Zoic Ether - Baggy w/ nice liner that includes a chami. Got at Pricepoint for cheap.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

fox demo shorts. good deal on huck n roll right now


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Something else you may consider is the removable chamois /liner on some of the newer model baggy shorts. I think this is a nice useable feature not a whistle/bell.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I wear Rckgarden with cya shorts under....I feel comfy and well protected


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got a pair of Rockgarden Karma shorts. No liner but they are nice and lite. Elastic waist with basic plastic clip belt. Sits right below the knee. They are very compfy so far.


----------



## ducatirider2 (May 16, 2009)

I did wear Fox, got some Endura Singletrack shorts with the removable liner, they are now my new favorites.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm planning on heading up to North of the Border bikes here in San Diego to look at the Endura line now that they sell them.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I have:

Endura Hunvee.
Sette Peak
Bellwether
Fox basic
And a bunch of others.

Enudra Humvee are very popular and are my favorite. Very well made. Followed closely by the Sette Peak shorts.

My least favorite are the Fox. The fit is very odd. You almost have to have no crotch to fit in them. By short inseam.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

My best shorts so far are the POC Flow shorts. Great fit, no issues with catching the saddle, and nice styling (in my opinion). I really like the material which dries quickly and stretches a bit. Full MSRP is ridiculous, but huck-n-roll has them on sale sometimes.


I have a couple Endura shorts. They are nice, but I hate the liners. They do me about as much good as sandpaper sheets. I had a set of the Fox Ultimatum shorts. I really liked them, until the seams started to disentigrate. Those were replaced under warranty, and the new ones did the same thing. The Fox liners are really comfortable though, so I kept them.

I also do a lot of riding in cheap regular shorts with a good liner underneath. Anything that doesn't have a baggy crotch works well enough for me. I've gotten a few odd looks from other bikers for that, but I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ranier said:


> Hoss Ponderosa - I have three pairs and they're easy on the wallet. Used to have a couple of Nema Crown/Jewel shorts. When I want baggies, I reach for the Ponderosas.


I have some of their shirts and really like them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

larlev said:


> I wear Rckgarden with cya shorts under....I feel comfy and well protected


I forgot about them, I actually know the owner.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What size are you and what size Oakleys do you wear. I'm looking @ some on Ebay.


32" waist, I have both med and large, Oakley usually has some adjustment to make it smaller. Also check PricePoint:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mimi1885 said:


> 32" waist, I have both med and large, Oakley usually has some adjustment to make it smaller. Also check PricePoint:thumbsup:


Thanks, Im the same size.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got a pair of the Fox Ranger shorts. Great short. I'd like to try a pair of Oakley's due to all the good comments on them.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

http://mtborah.com/our-products/mens-apparel


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 onthe specialized. Lightweight comfy durable!!! Plus you can wear the shorts without the inner linner!! They are the Trail Shorts. Plus they have plenty of pocket space.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a short similar to the Fox Midranger? Loved those shorts to death, but they discontinued them and I don't have many shorts locally to compare to. Currently wearing the Rangers, but the liner is incredibly tight compared to the outer baggy. Has a tendency to ride ass-crack low.


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike E said:


> Hoss Ponderosa, theyr'e built for function not for fashion. I about had a pair of Fox baggies that cost about $85. After washing a couple of times I started to notice things like the velco coming unstiched, the little metal eyelets for the drawstrings fell out, etc, etc. I replaced with a $50 pair of Hoss Ponderosa's and coulnd't be happier. These things are bombproof and have nice touches like zippered pockets for things you'd dread bouncing out during a ride. You can order direct from Hoss' website.


I was just about to buy some of those from JensonUSA, but didn't after reading the reviews:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SP270B11-Hoss+Ponderosa+Shorts+09.aspx


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I wish Angie and Core Rat were still around. I have read really great things about her shorts?


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got 2 pair Hoss Ponderosa's for $24.99 each... what a deal, they are slate in color, but at that price who cares, I have some black ones and they're awesome...what a deal...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SP270B11-Hoss+Ponderosa+Shorts+09.aspx


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Pearl Izumi Elite Versa. I had some of the cheap Performance ones, and after a few months they started pulling apart. I changed over to the PI's and bought 2 more pair (on sale at Colorado Cyclist). I love them.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

zoic ether are my current faves for XC riding. you can find them for $50 and they come with a removable chamois.

for DH, I really like my Jett Gear lightning. Jett gear makes really high quality stuff.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Another vote for Zoic Ether, I have several pairs of them. If you are on a tight budget or need to add several pairs, then I would go for the Hoss Ponderosa; a great buy for the price.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

The problem I'm running into is sizing. I'm a 34 waist, yet some 34's are tight as heck...while other's 32 are loose as heck...My nema's are large and really big on me.


----------



## boarder831 (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a pair of Smartwool Rambush MTB cycling shorts I'm happy with. The padded liner is thick and provides plenty of cushion (felt like too much at first but is just fine now) and the shorts dry quickly.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

Bought a pair of Specialized Trail shorts. I like them better than the RG's.


----------



## tydydownthehighway (Nov 13, 2006)

http://store.goosecreekcycles.com/s...ucts.asp&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase. There are all kinds of closeout deals on Hoss around the web. I heard they were bought out buy a bigger bike company and they had an updated line coming out. Nobody seems to reply to their emials anymore. And their customer service,used to be really good:thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

My favorites so far have been the Specialized Enduro and Trail and Endura Humvee and Singletrack. 

All of them have snap out liners. Usually wind up wearing either Specialized Pro RBX or Comp bibs, PI Elite bibs, and/or SixSixOne Elite Bomber shorts under them.


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

Sugoi makes QUALITY...ZOIC is excellent too!


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

I love my Hoss baggies and I have two pairs of Hoss knickers as well. The pockets are sweet and I think the shorts just work like I want them to as I don't like carrying a lot of stuff on my back.

What I don't like is that the Chamois, while comfortable, is non-removable and seems to get a lot funkier than my other shorts.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Swobo. Period, case closed.


----------



## 1herm4matrix (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are interested in Oakley shorts, check out okleyvault.com !!!!


----------



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

Just grabbed a pair of Fox Demo shorts and they are nice and long... Well past my knees and very well built... They have some nice details as well... I would recommend those...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

manabiker said:


> I just got 2 pair Hoss Ponderosa's for $24.99 each... what a deal, they are slate in color, but at that price who cares, I have some black ones and they're awesome...what a deal...
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SP270B11-Hoss+Ponderosa+Shorts+09.aspx


I bought some too. The slate isn't as bad as I thought it'd be. I actually like the color in person.

The shorts seem to run small. I have a 32in waist and ordered the Large. I couldn't imagine fitting into a large with much bigger of a waist. They fit me fine though.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Fox Sergeants


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used Nema for a while and like what they've done however they are a bit flashy. I got the Nema Movement's in both colors for $16 each and they are pretty low key compared to what else Nema offers.

I also snagged a pair of The North Face Cryptic set on hucknroll.com for dirt cheap. These seems to be the best quality in terms of feel shorts I have received.

Not a fan of built in padded liners, I used standard none padded cycling shorts for my riding and prefer it this way, liners make me feel like I took a dump in my pants. I don't get much for saddle sore riding on a WTB Pure V all day.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Endure and Fox for me! Gotta love the removable Lycra shorts underneath!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I am going to have to grab a new pair. Not really sure what happened but went riding recently then washed the shorts (got mud on them). When I pulled them out of the dryer I noticed that one of the gel pads in the chamois was gone. For the life of my couldn't figure out what happened until I realized it was gel and it must have popped at some point and the gel came out. So now I have a pair of Canera shorts that have the groin and left cheek pad while the right is completely deflated... DAMNIT!

Thought I saw Fox Rangers at PricePoint for $45? These any good?


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, I shouldn't have opened this thread. Broke down and bought a pair of the Hoss Ponderosas on sale at Jenson.

I used to have a pair of Fox Sergeants and I really like them. Fit, style, comfort, breathability, pockets, night lightweight for hot weather. Unfortunately they didn't hold up a year. The mesh liner started to rip away from the chamois and the shell started to fray and rip around the back pockets, creating a big hole eventually.

Been wearing a pair of Race Face shorts I got as a gift. They are holding up well but in hot weather they are really hot and stuffy. Not breathable, they feel like heavy swim trunks, but they shed water well for whatever that's worth. Not sure what model they are. Liner is decent. I'll see how I like the Ponderosa being an integrated pad instead of a separate liner.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

I just started using the Flint model from performance bikes... they're $35-$49 depending if you catch them on sale or so.. lightweight, comfy and durability is good so far.

I don't like shorts that go below my knee and catch on my knee when I pedal and these are the right length. I also dont need a bunch of pockets for crap.. I have a pack for that. Lastly, there is not company name plastered all over them.

Worth a look IMO.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Jett Gear shorts will break the bank. They make the highest quality shorts IMO, but my fav is the Royal Stealth, mainly because I have the matching jersey and it looks great (though a little warm).


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well pulled the trigger a few days ago on a pair of Fox Rangers as they showed up on Chainlove for $19.99. While the construction of the short is nice the chamois is very thin and I really dont feel it when I am riding. The Canari that I had before had much better padding in that regard as they were gel filled and larger. The Fox seem to be just standard foam padding and very sparse. I am going to take them for a full ride this weekend but honestly I am a bit disappointed with them, even at the given price (standard price is $65).


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't expect much from 'em. I've went from Nema baggies, to Swobo to Oakley/Fox, to Sombrio/Dakine, to higher end DH Nema, to Jett and Royal.

I am totally sold on dual snaps, built in belts, shallow crotches, long inseam (to above the knee), removable liners, vent panels/zips, tough fabrics, and lots of pockets. Single snaps sometimes come undone when you land hard or lean/crouch forward and I usually have to stop to pull my shorts back up to refasten it (it only slides down an inch, I like to have it relatively high so there's minimal fabric hanging under my crotch doesn't catch the saddle.

I'm not a fan of Dakine's knickers and their crotches are far too low. I have only the Swobo Minkman (which is also the model contracted for Santa Cruz's baggy), but the fabric is too stiff and only 1 pocket. Nema baggys usually have only 1 small pocket. Sombrios have deep pockets, but not really well designed for biking--more for fashion. Oakley/Fox shorts I tried only had single snap closures.

Royal and Jett have really spoiled me. I'm really picky with shorts now, but if Royal or Jett come on sale, I don't really hesistate to jump on those deals ($50 or less inc. shipping is what sale prices I typically look out for).


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Have had multiple pairs of Fox's and there ripped tore right away. I have switched to wearing North Face Paramounts. Great shorts, just wish they were a little longer, more style.

I am always on the hunt for unlined baggies, that are not too long no too tight and have some color choice.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

Another vote for Specialized Trail shorts. Light, tough, and the pad in the removable liner is very comfy. Doesn't bunch or get too hot. Very thin, but still works for me after 3+ hours. 

I have some race face shorts I bought onlilne and the pad is huge, like it covers half of both cheeks. Not so comfy. They also tend to get caught on my saddle whenever I get behind it. No such issues with the Spec shorts. 

Not sure I'm interested in one of their bikes, but I really like their shorts and my BG shoes. Would definitely buy shorts and shoes again.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Dakine Syncline, unlined, with Dainese Inner Short Evo.

Or, MTFU, and go lycra.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

picassomoon said:


> Man, I shouldn't have opened this thread. Broke down and bought a pair of the Hoss Ponderosas on sale at Jenson.


Two of my riding buddies have those Hoss Ponderosas in multiple colors. They're cheap and work very well. After opening this thread, I've checking out other people's shorts. I seem to be the only one getting "expensive designer" shorts next to all these other inexpensive ones. I have a bike short for almost everyday of the week too...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got a pair of Zoic Ethers. Very nice quality chamois. Good fit for me, not too baggy or too long. Their medium is a medium.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been on a short search lately so here's a few more things.



Flats said:


> Another vote for Specialized Trail shorts. Light, tough, and the pad in the removable liner is very comfy. Doesn't bunch or get too hot. Very thin, but still works for me after 3+ hours.


The liner pad is very low quality for what that short sells for. Its the same pad performance uses in their old "boulder" shorts that cost half as much. The foam its made out of breaks down very quickly and the fuzzy fabric wears off. The enduro model has the higher quality foam pad, but its $120.

Endura and Zoic have the better type of pad for around $60-$70. Like this - 









I have some of the old performance shorts with that thin foam pad and they only see duty for 60-90 minute rides. For longer rides i need the better pad.

The updated 2011 version of the performance boulder short now has the better pad. But they screwed up the fit completely. The liners only came halfway down my thighs with the pad against my crotch and its made out of a really uncomfortable mesh-like material. The waist on the outers was huge for a medium so the back of the short bunched up and made a pocket for dirt to fly into when you tightened the drawstring. Since the liner and outer are 1 that means the dirt is going right down your ass crack. Even if they end up on sale for $35 like the old version did they are useless now.


----------



## Rushan (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like Krank Dirt Wear shorts. Took a risk to get them since I live in the US and they are in New Zealand. Well worth it.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

most any pair of decent board shorts should work fine, at least that's what i've been wearing and no issues. can find for cheap too.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

When i've checked out the fox ranger at the LBS, they always seem kind of stiff. anyone know if the Fox Demo feels the same way? i think both are 100% polyester. 

I have a pair of Fox Sargeant shorts and love them.


----------



## ForestHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

Patagonia.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Fox & Oakley, both are awesome [esp with the removable lycra w/ chamois]!!! But I'd go for Fox with its ventilation is second to none, IMO! They've been serving me well for more than i can tell... LoL!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Varaxis said:


> Don't expect much from 'em. I've went from Nema baggies, to Swobo to Oakley/Fox, to Sombrio/Dakine, to higher end DH Nema, to Jett and Royal.
> 
> I am totally sold on dual snaps, built in belts, shallow crotches, long inseam (to above the knee), removable liners, vent panels/zips, tough fabrics, and lots of pockets. Single snaps sometimes come undone when you land hard or lean/crouch forward and I usually have to stop to pull my shorts back up to refasten it (it only slides down an inch, I like to have it relatively high so there's minimal fabric hanging under my crotch doesn't catch the saddle.
> 
> ...


Man you need to check out the TLD Ace shorts. They're way better than my Jett Hornets even. Nice removable chamois, bunch of pockets, vent holes, additional zipped vents, durable material, the whole short stretches (not just stretch panels), double snaps, perfect length, and they look good (I got the black ones). The short and padding are very comfortable without feeling too bulky. The rubberized waistband on the liner helps them stay up where they should be. The stretch outer material lets them keep a narrower profile instead of being super baggy, yet still feel good while pedaling. It's especially noticeable when throwing a leg over my saddle. I can definitely lift my leg higher without issues. I could probably kick a 6 footer in the face with these on without feeling restricted. They don't hang up on my saddle either. They're freakishly expensive though, and I have yet to see any deals on them anywhere. :eekster:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/clothing/shorts/baggy/product/ace-shorts-11-42821

I really liked my Jett Hornets, but the one downside is that they snag like crazy if they get anywhere near velcro (or seeds/burs/stickers on the trail). If you ever store them in the same vicinity as your pads, be careful. They really grab the material and before you know it, you have a bunch of little snags everywhere. I'm not sure if I got a defective pair or not, but they also randomly split on me at the side and there's a big hole in them after less than a half a season of riding and not crashing in them. It looks like frayed nylon rope where they ripped. I sent them to Jett though, and they're sending me a brand new replacement pair as soon as they get more stock in, so I have to give them a big nod for that. That's pretty awesome customer service right there.

I've tried the Fox Rangers in 2 different sizes, but couldn't get along with them. No matter what I did, I couldn't get them to stay up. They were constantly falling down on me during the ride. I think the crotch is just a bit too short for me so I could never really pull them up where they were supposed to be. The only way I could get them to stay up for an entire ride was to put on a cloth belt over the top of the shorts. They don't have belt loops, so that wasn't exactly ideal. =/

I haven't tried Royals yet, but I really like their jerseys and gloves. Maybe I'll have to try them eventually. Like you though, I'm sticking with my high end shorts. TLD and Jett for me. I might try Royals one day if I ever find a pair in my size to try on locally. I've found that short sizes seem to vary outrageously between manufacturers. How close is Royal's sizing to Jett's sizing since you've worn both?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The TLD Ace looks good. Love the features. These seem to be the only shorts that aren't fully emblazoned with their logo or wild MX color schemes. That's the main thing holding me back from trying TLD, the style.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Varaxis said:


> The TLD Ace looks good. Love the features. These seem to be the only shorts that aren't fully emblazoned with their logo or wild MX color schemes. That's the main thing holding me back from trying TLD, the style.


Yeah, this is the only TLD product I own, for the same reasons. The rest of their stuff is just too damn flashy/gaudy for me.

Did you see my question about Royal short sizing? Thanks.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 27.5" waist and fit in a Royal Stealth Short in XS perfectly. It's my fav short--it's basically their Race short in black. The Jett Raptor in 28 Black Camo fit a bit loose and low and it didn't have waist cinches. The Hornet in 28 Brown fits a tiny bit loose. The Lightning in 28 Khaki fit as well as the Hornet, but I really didn't like how the color turned out. I think the Raptor was meant to be for fashion or something, rather than Trail/AM (with the Hornet being their XC short and Lightning being their FR/DH short).

I'd say the sizes are dead on. Looks like the new Raptor isn't cotton and is more functional and less stylish for this year and the new Lightning is a nice black color.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

ranier said:


> Hoss Ponderosa - I have three pairs and they're easy on the wallet. Used to have a couple of Nema Crown/Jewel shorts. When I want baggies, I reach for the Ponderosas.


Worst baggies I've ever tried, but cheap. Poor pad, not multi layered.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Yeah, this is the only TLD product I own, for the same reasons. The rest of their stuff is just too damn flashy/gaudy for me.
> 
> Did you see my question about Royal short sizing? Thanks.


I've had good luck with royal sizing. I have a 32 waist, maybe a little smaller, and the medium sp 247 fits perfectly. I also have jett gear raptors and those shorts are almost perfect.

I almost pulled the trigger on those tld ace shorts, then I saw that royal had something similiar with their esquire shorts. I got tree fort to do a price match on them and should have them early next week so will see how they fit. I really do like the ace shorts though, and will probably pick up a pair if I ever see them on sale. They look like the perfect light weight riding shorts that I've always wanted. My current favorite shorts are the jett gear raptors but have always wanted them to be a little more flexible.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Raptors aren't flexible? They're super soft for me. Which model year? Mine are brown.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I had a pair Oakley MTB 3.6 shorts, great but a little heavy, specially when rain.
I bough Swobo P51 short and Rewco great great shorts!!


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Raptors aren't flexible? They're super soft for me. Which model year? Mine are brown.


I have the current year raptor shorts, they have a nice little stretch panel in the back and the vents work great. Don't get me wrong, my raptors are my favorite trail riding shorts but they can improve a little. The outer shell feels more canvas like to me which isn't nescesarily a bad thing. One issue i have is the size 32 they runs a little big on me and the 30 is too small. If they had a 31 it would probably fit me better. I have adjusted the velcro straps to compensate however they still feel just a little too baggy. I have thought about getting them altered, but im a little worried the tailor would screw them up. But to be fare most manufacturers don't make a 31 so it's not a jett gear specific problem. I have been told more frequent 12oz curls would solve the size issue to get me up to a full 32.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's my Jett Raptor. Besides what I noted on the pic, there's a removable liner, a stretch panel in the back, and 2 more zip vents. Also should note that it has a contoured waist, low front high in back.

Typo on slash pocket should read, "can get gloved hands in easy"

Fabric is super supple and silky. I think they are the 2009 version, which is prob why they were only $40.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Here's my Jett Raptor. Besides what I noted on the pic, there's a removable liner, a stretch panel in the back, and 2 more zip vents. Also should note that it has a contoured waist, low front high in back.
> 
> Typo on slash pocket should read, "can get gloved hands in easy"
> 
> Fabric is super supple and silky. I think they are the 2009 version, which is prob why they were only $40.


I like those! How does the sizing run on the '09's and where can you get them for $40?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

28 fits me great due to waist cinches. The looseness of the legs are perfect and the crotch is right where it should be.

Don't think you can get them anymore. I got them in March '10 at Chainlove.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Does Jett Raptor have a website?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

http://jettmtb.com/index.html

http://stores.jett-gear.com/

Great quality... just the msrp is up there, so I wait and hope for a sale


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice Dakine 8-track shorts on chainlove.com right now if you can catch them. S and XL $30


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got several pairs of baggys.

Fox midranger from a couple years back. Pretty good. So So pad, but it is fine on short rides. I like the micro fiber shell.

I have an even older midranger short that I really should just chuck. The pad pretty much sucks.

My Pearl Izumi's pad is great. My only complaint on those is that they are a little short. That is more of a "style" thing than anything else. Quality wise, they are flawless.

I picked up a pair of Fox Ventilators over this winter. I haven't had an opportunity to use them yet. I got them because they are very light weight and apparently are extremely well ventilated. I wanted a baggy for the hot, muggy summer days. These shorts have a removable liner, which none of my others do. The pad is one Fox's higher end models. Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

abegold said:


> Worst baggies I've ever tried, but cheap. Poor pad, not multi layered.


Agreed. I bought them based in the MTBR hype. I thought they were are AWFUL. Cheap chamois pad, and the chamois liner has no stretch to it, so either it is sagging like a loose diaper when you are upright, or squeezing too tight when sitting in the saddle.. The belt system is crappy, too, I had to remove most of it. My 6th set of baggies and the only ones I though were really bad.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Agreed. I bought them based in the MTBR hype. I thought they were are AWFUL. Cheap chamois pad, and the chamois liner has no stretch to it, so either it is sagging like a loose diaper when you are upright, or squeezing too tight when sitting in the saddle.. The belt system is crappy, too, I had to remove most of it. My 6th set of baggies and the only ones I though were really bad.


Never worn the ponderosa shorts as I could never get past the aesthetics of them. Really never liked the looks.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I love my Sugoi Gustov shorts. After getting a pair of Sugoi RS lycra for the road bike and being floored by how good the chamois is, I got the Gustovs for a pair of baggies. Exceptionally good chamois, and I like the way the liner is attached to the outer, with a cord on either side. Lets the liner and the shell move around separately, but still keeps the outer shell from moving too much.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

*TLD Ace*

Comfortable and stylin' no matter which bike I'm on. :lol:

Nice and understated unlike most TLD stuff (unless you get the orange ones). I can't believe I spent that much money on a pair of shorts, but in my mind it was well worth it. They're easily the best MTB shorts I've ever worn. The only time I'll wear any of my other shorts is when these are dirty or in the wash. Being a bigger guy and not a skinny little whippet, I don't always have a lot of luck finding good bike clothing that fits right. These are great for me. Highly recommended if you have money to burn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I love my Sugoi Gustov shorts. After getting a pair of Sugoi RS lycra for the road bike and being floored by how good the chamois is, I got the Gustovs for a pair of baggies. Exceptionally good chamois, and I like the way the liner is attached to the outer, with a cord on either side. Lets the liner and the shell move around separately, but still keeps the outer shell from moving too much.


Sugoi makes killer stuff. I still have lycra shorts I bought back in 2001. Still holding up great and the chamois still comfortable.

I'm interested in the Gustov...


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

Aerotech designs. Made here in the USA, PA to be exact. Very good quality shorts at very reasonable prices. I have a pair of baggies for canal path riding and a pair of lycra shorts that I wear under my own baggies for hybrid road riding. I'm bigger and they fit good. Great company, who support the cycling community and keep their money here by using as many USA made products as possible. 

Their pads are pretty comfy, too


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Sugoi makes killer stuff. I still have lycra shorts I bought back in 2001. Still holding up great and the chamois still comfortable.
> 
> I'm interested in the Gustov...


The rsx shorts look great too. Might have to give sugoi a try.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Here's my Jett Raptor. Besides what I noted on the pic, there's a removable liner, a stretch panel in the back, and 2 more zip vents. Also should note that it has a contoured waist, low front high in back.
> 
> Typo on slash pocket should read, "can get gloved hands in easy"
> 
> Fabric is super supple and silky. I think they are the 2009 version, which is prob why they were only $40.


Great review on the Jett Raptor. I might try a pair of these. A little expensive, but I would rather have one pair of quality, good fitting shorts, than a couple cheap ones. Good shorts usually last a couple of years anyway.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Jet Fuel said:


> Great review on the Jett Raptor. I might try a pair of these. A little expensive, but I would rather have one pair of quality, good fitting shorts, than a couple cheap ones. Good shorts usually last a couple of years anyway.


Raptors are great shorts. My only gripe about them is just minor knit picking. I like shorts that have a little elasticity like the the polyester spandex blends a lot of companies are using. The raptor's fit good and wear well. As with any high quality shorts, I always wash them with cold water on delicate or active setting with absolutely no fabric softeners and hang dry. My shorts usually last a long time. I have board shorts that I wear frequently that are 10 years or older, oneal super freaks are my favorite. Which is probably why I prefer a stretchier type of riding shorts, because I'm use to wearing shorts like that.

One thing with jett gear asides from their website, I've noticed recently is a lot of vendors are not carrying them as much anymore. Huck n roll still does, but their jett gear short selection is pretty limited at this time.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I still struggle to understand why any mtb shorts are still made with a built in liner, if I see shorts with a non removable liner, I dont even take a further look...

I swear by TLD shorts, I cant wear some of them out, have 2 pairs that have been going strong for over 2 years, bomb proof... Hear and agree with some comments that some of the TLD gear is loud and in your face so to speak, but in terms of quality, never had a dud pair...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That would break the bank.


OMG - I ment, that would not break the bank. I was wondering why everyone was talking about expensive shorts.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Just bought a pair of Endura Zymes from Huck and Roll. Can't say enough about this short, the only complaint was below the knee in length. Lucky a tailor for $4 solved that problem Incredibly strong, well made and comfy. Now if only could find them in other colors I would be very happy.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> OMG - I ment, that would not break the bank. I was wondering why everyone was talking about expensive shorts.


When it comes to shorts I can understand wanting to save money. As they can be expensive. If your patient and can wait for deals to pop up and they are out there. The raptors and other high end shorts can be found for less than 50 bucks from time to time on sites like ebay, geartrade, amazon, and other sites. I find the better quality shorts are really more comfortable and can last a long time if cared for properly. Always wash cold in active or delicate settings and hang dry.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I ride mountain and road bikes and it occurs to that some mountain bikers look down their noses at other mountain bikers who wear lycra on the trail, just as someone showing up in a pair of baggies at a century road bike ride would likely be rewarded with a few suspicious glances and a chuckle or two.

As for me, I could not care less what people wear when cycling simply because if they are happy wearing it, I believe that's far more important than someone else's opinion of their dress. In fact, I have ridden with mountain bikers dressed both ways and both seemed appropriate to me.

I have tried wearing baggies on the trail and find them to be extremely hot during summer and since I sweat a lot, chafing in areas I did not know I had is a problem. Also, when I move back behind the seat for a drop-off or steep descent, the crotch of the pants hangs up on the rear of the seat when I get back on it.

Now for a question that will surely sound dumb to you guys but I'm gonna ask it anyhow because in reading all your posts it is obvious that you know a great deal about baggies. What advantages other than pockets (that I would have no use for) and wearing a style of clothing that most mountain bikers seem to approve of, do baggies offer over lycra? I am being serious when asking this and do not intend to offend anyone. Just give me your opinons on baggies versus lycra based on fact and experience and not appearance.

Happy trails everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I have Baggies, Lycra shorts and Cargo pants, I prefer Cargo pants.

1. Baggies are ok but do snag on the seat, and other things,

2. Lycra just don't look masculine to me, (except for the buldge in the front) they also ride up, they tend crush my junk, I have to tug on them all the time, and they don't have pockets that are good for money/ID etc.

3. I've got some Serfas Cargo pants, some people still call them baggies, they look great (they can be worn anywhere), fit snug enough to avoid snags, have plenty of pockets, for money/ID etc. they have removable liners, they don't feel any hotter then Lycra to me, very Comfortable, Serfas have reflectors on the legs as a added bonus.. Oh and jell chamois too, that work great, 
http://www.serfas.com/product_details.asp?ID=636
Happy Trails


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

manabiker said:


> I have Baggies, Lycra shorts and Cargo pants, I prefer Cargo pants.


I will frigging die, if I try to ride around in cargo pants in the summer heat. Just collapse, and die on the side of the road. But then, I like to climb a lot. Yes, I am somewhat mentally disturbed.


----------



## auto (Aug 27, 2009)

Baggies-

-Save my lycra from tearing when falling 
-I am 6 205lb I am sparing the public 
-Pockets, need places for the concealed weapon 
-Looks. Just not a fan of Lycra look for me.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

stumpbumper said:


> Now for a question that will surely sound dumb to you guys but I'm gonna ask it anyhow because in reading all your posts it is obvious that you know a great deal about baggies. What advantages other than pockets (that I would have no use for) and wearing a style of clothing that most mountain bikers seem to approve of, do baggies offer over lycra? I am being serious when asking this and do not intend to offend anyone. Just give me your opinons on baggies versus lycra based on fact and experience and not appearance.


I wear both lycra and baggies when mountain biking, and if I am going to be perfectly honest, the baggies are largely fashion. It is the same reason people wear whatever they are wearing nearly every day. I don't think that is a bad thing, though. Fact is, when biking I am often meeting people who are not used to seeing dudes in leotard bottoms. When exploring trails or roads in new areas, I just as well assume not do anything to make me look "_not right_" to the locals, until I have a better read of them. Some parts around here don't see many people on bikes, or guys wearing spandex tights.

I rarely use the pockets. In terms of the baggies snagging on the saddle some are much better than others in this regard.

I will say that when I am OFF the bike, like taking a break on a longer ride, I often feel more comfortable in baggies, even if there is an equivalent liner/chamois underneath. It just feels more "normal" having a more pant-like pair of shorts on.

I hear the argument regarding an extra layer of protection, but I think that is a stretch. I guess in very specific circumstances it could make a difference, but I don't think it really matters enough to play into consideration. I have found that baggies are more likely to get torn than lycra, though it is the outer layer that does so. That can be stitched, if lycra gets torn, I think that is about it.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

It's all personal opinion on what you think looks good. I understand the funcationality of lycra, but unless i'm racing cross country or riding road, lycra isn't for me or about 99% of the people I ride with. Sure its functional, but imo unless your a chick, a lot of people I ride with will say you look like a ******bag if your riding a trail bike or dh bike in lycra. I'm not trying to insult anybody but i'm not candy coating it either. That also goes for guys wearing pink, baggy or not. Now more than likely this has something to do with where you were before mountain bikes. I came from a heavy snow boarding, surfing, atving back ground. Where most of the gear, except wetsuits, is a little baggy.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> It's all personal opinion on what you think looks good. I understand the funcationality of lycra, but unless i'm racing cross country or riding road, lycra isn't for me or about 99% of the people I ride with. Sure its functional, but imo unless your a chick, a lot of people I ride with will say you look like a ******bag if your riding a trail bike or dh bike in lycra. I'm not trying to insult anybody but i'm not candy coating it either. That also goes for guys wearing pink, baggy or not. Now more than likely this has something to do with where you were before mountain bikes. I came from a heavy snow boarding, surfing, atving back ground. Where most of the gear, except wetsuits, is a little baggy.


If you're riding in winter wearing tights, baggys don't work well. Unless it's warm enough for knee warmers, which aren't quite as warm due to less coverage. Let it snow.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

abegold said:


> If you're riding in winter wearing tights, baggys don't work well.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> It's all personal opinion on what you think looks good. I understand the funcationality of lycra, but unless i'm racing cross country or riding road, lycra isn't for me or about 99% of the people I ride with. Sure its functional, but imo unless your a chick, a lot of people I ride with will say you look like a ******bag if your riding a trail bike or dh bike in lycra. I'm not trying to insult anybody but i'm not candy coating it either. That also goes for guys wearing pink, baggy or not. Now more than likely this has something to do with where you were before mountain bikes. I came from a heavy snow boarding, surfing, atving back ground. Where most of the gear, except wetsuits, is a little baggy.


I am about 40, and I was riding since I was a young kid. Not once had anybody I was riding with, or anybody I have met when riding, made any comment whatsoever in any form about me wearing lycra tights. And rest assured, I am not a good looking chick, nor an XC racer.

The whole notion that somebody may not approve of me wearing comfortable and functional clothing is ridiculous to me. Even if they don't - it is hard to describe just how little would I care about that.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Axe said:


> I am about 40, and I was riding since I was a young kid. Not once had anybody I was riding with, or anybody I have met when riding, made any comment whatsoever in any form about me wearing lycra tights. And rest assured, I am not a good looking chick, nor an XC racer.
> 
> The whole notion that somebody may not approve of me wearing comfortable and functional clothing is ridiculous to me. Even if they don't - it is hard to describe just how little would I care about that.


Well, women can wear high heels all day long and no one cares. Put those high heels on a guy and see what happens. Kinda the same with lycra, women can wear it anywhere, I mean the tighter the better. Put them on a guy, and it might bring some attention to people who don't know much about riding bicycles. Or, it gives your buddies a reason to poke some jokes at you.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

There have been some really good points made on both sides of the issue so let's summarize.

1. Lycra riding shorts are more comfortable (this to applies only to bib-shorts), during summer they do a better job of shedding moisture (sweat) through evaporation and during winter they work better beneath tights. Research has also proven that lycra reduces fatigue by supporting major muscles which explains why long-distance atheletes often prefer it.

2. With baggies, it is entirely a style thing and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that; after all, living in a free country gives us not only freedom of choice but the freedom to spend our money as we see fit. The fact that some mountain bikers wear lycra beneath baggies is a perfect example of concealing function with style.

4. Where we came from is also a factor. Someone who prefers baggies mentioned coming from snow boarding and other sports where most clothing is baggy. In contrast, I was a road biker (and still am) long before I bought my first mountain bike and for that reason wearing lycra when riding either is a natural and comfortable thing for me to do.

5. Age influences what is worn on the trail. Younger folks tend to be extremely conscious of style and they place a lot of importance on how they are perceived by their peers. Anyone who has raised a daughter (or two) knows first-hand how true (and expensive) this can be. Older folks, on the other hand, have more of a "couldn't care less" attitude toward what someone else wears, or what someone else thinks of what they wear. There are exceptions but as a rule, comfort and practicality are more important to older mountain bikers than style. Since people differ in a lot of ways, there is no particular age when a person goes from one side to the other but I can say that once I reached 40 a lot of my priorities changed.

6. This has not been mentioned, but what mountain bikers wear sometimes differs from region to region, and even among groups within the same region. Some I have ridden with describe lycra as too feminine for a man to wear while others I have ridden with describe baggy pants and loose-fitting jerseys as clown clothes. Neither, of course, is correct.

7. Styles, whether it be what basketball players or mountain bikers wear, also change through the years. This is illustrated by two of the following photos.

This is how many mountain bikers dressed back in the 1970s.










This is how many mountain bikers dress today










Who knows, this may be how many mountain bikers will dress in the future (and you can bet I'll stick with the clothing I already have if that happens.)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Did you do a cultural anthropolgy study in college on Lycra/baggies? It's a little disturbing that own that last photo. Can you tell us, who is in the first photo? But, I have to say, I'm a little more educated now. :thumbsup: And, I'm gonna stick with lycra under my baggies.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Did you do a cultural anthropolgy study in college on Lycra/baggies? It's a little disturbing that own that last photo. Can you tell us, who is in the first photo? But, I have to say, I'm a little more educated now. :thumbsup: And, I'm gonna stick with lycra under my baggies.


Not sure who the people in the first photo are but that looks like Charlie Sheen in the second photo  .

I noticed the third photo on the website of one of the cycling clothing companies and thought it would be worth a chuckle from all the "style" guys who ride mountain bikes. I'll have to admit it's darned disgusting.


----------



## superscribe (Mar 8, 2011)

This is for the guys that mtb. Girls can do whatever they want.

I think your background and also your goals for participating in an activity go a long way toward influencing what you think is okay.

If you're into mtbing because of the social aspect, and it's generally fun, then do what you have to do to make it fun. That usually includes not being made fun of for what you wear. You need to be honest about this. 

If you're into mtbing because you want to get better at competing, and you want to win as a racer, then yeah you probably value functionality over what a bunch of teens tooling around the back trails think of you. By that time, hopefully you're good enough and fast enough that nobody's going to bust your balls, and even if they did, you probably don't give a flip.

To a lot of people, myself included, tights are pretty over the top. When i played varsity football in college, we practiced in shorts and mesh pull overs. We wore tights when we were full on scrimmaging so we wouldn't get turf-burn, rolling around on fake grass. We wore tights in games because it seemed to help keep the lactic acid out of the muscles so we could keep playing hard. In my mind, you go to tights because they give an advantage. 

Do you really need that advantage when you're riding for recreation? Really? You really need that extra edge for those weekend rides? In mountain biking? If you get that intense, then i hope you aren't the same person who complains about how baggies make you feel icky when you sweat.

Now, if you're tripping up and falling on rocks because your pants snag, or you cotton makes you sweat so much that you can't properly grip the handle bars, then don't risk your life and limb over what somebody thinks. I just think a lot of people can tone it down a notch in their dress when they ride. 

Tights can also chafe. They also ride up. Also, if you're at a point in your life where you don't care to justify what you do to other riders, you probably don't care about this post. I just thought I'd add a little perspective. I will say the the words out of a person's mouth and their actions as people mean more to me than the degree to which their clothes cling to their body.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

superscribe said:


> Tights can also chafe. They also ride up.


You are the second person to mention this. That is interesting, because part of the advantage I see in them is that they DON'T chafe and ride up on me.


----------



## superscribe (Mar 8, 2011)

maybe that's different for everybody. I just don't want that to be held as canon.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

kapusta said:


> You are the second person to mention this. That is interesting, because part of the advantage I see in them is that they DON'T chafe and ride up on me.


I totally agree. I am not saying this applies to anyone in this thread, but most who try Lyrca for the first time make the same mistake I made years ago---buying cheap shorts. Those can chafe and ride up but the good ones do not. Another mistake I made early on was buying regular shorts instead of bib shorts which are far more comfortable.

For years I wore the Micro Sensor bibs from Pearl Izumi but when they changed to what they describe as the "PRO" chamois, I switched to the Assos Uno S5. Each year I do a lot of century and metric century rides and average 5000-6000 miles on the road. When you ride that much, design and quality in clothing really counts.

There also seems to be some confusion in this thread between cycling shorts and tights. Both are often made of the same material but tights are worn over shorts for warmth during winter. They are basically the same garment worn by runners. :thumbsup:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

stumpbumper said:


> I totally agree. I am not saying this applies to anyone in this thread, but most who try Lyrca for the first time make the same mistake I made years ago---buying cheap shorts. Those can chafe and ride up but the good ones do not. Another mistake I made early on was buying regular shorts instead of bib shorts which are far more comfortable.


I think the most common mistake people make is to put some cotton underwear under it.

Decent shorts and a generous helping of Beljum Budder ass lube -> no chafing whatsoever for a whole day of riding.

Feel free to make jokes about ass lube. Much better to be a butt of jokes then have a joke of a chafed butt.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Axe said:


> I think the most common mistake people make is to put some cotton underwear under it.
> 
> Decent shorts and a generous helping of Beljum Budder ass lube -> no chafing whatsoever for a whole day of riding.
> 
> Feel free to make jokes about ass lube. Much better to be a butt of jokes then have a joke of a chafed butt.


Did not realize some folks wear underwear beneath cycling shorts that have chamois padding---OUCH!

You are correct on chamois lube---just as important as good cycling shorts. Another one called Camois Butt'r is also quite good and available at most bike shops.

While we are on the subject of soothing the posterior, I wonder how many of the younger mountain bikers out there know that a salve called Bag Balm which has been around since 1899 (in a square, green can and available at most pharmacies) is absolutely the best thing going for a chaffed butt? I seldom have to use it but last summer I MTBed 120 miles in three days and at the end of the last day I was glad I had a supply on hand 

http://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

pearl azumi ROCK da' baggy short goodness


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I use both adidas & Nike soccer shorts and then where "sometimes" Lycra shorts underneath. 

If you want more baggie, get some basketball shorts by either one of these companies.

Also if you really needs to be strictly "mountain bike baggies", I do have a pair of ZOIC that came with Lycra shorts that could be connected to the shorts or without them. They are not bad, but for $50, I will get my Soccor shorts and if needed to (longer rides), I will put some Lycra shorts underneath


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

I ride Pearl Izumi Attack bibs on both road and mtb. I don't like the way they look, but I love the way that bibs fit. However, on the mtb, I like to have a baggy short over them for a little more fall protection. I have used said protection several times and was glad I had it. Up until now, I just wore whatever old baggys I had on my shelf (ie American Eagle, etc). After reading this thread, I decided to check out some other brands.

So, I went to REI when I was in Dallas the other day. I found what I believe are the most awesome baggys ever. They are the Krux short by Kühl. I had never heard of Kühl before, but loved the style. And, they fit me great, probably the best I have ever had. These shorts are long, almost like (dare I say) knickers, but don't look too bizarre. My wife liked them on me and she's the only one I have to please. They are super comfortable, have an articulated knee design, and even have little zipper vents in the leg. I rode with them tonight and they performed great. Since I just got them, I can't comment on the durability. However, on first review, they are awesome.

http://www.rei.com/product/810949


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Had two pairs of Ponderosa, they lasted a little over a year.
Did a little research and got Endura Mummvee Lite, now I try to figure how could i ride this Hoss for so long.
The Endura is perfect, just do yourself a favore and get one size larger then the sizing chart tell you to.


----------



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

stumpbumper said:


> This is how many mountain bikers dressed back in the 1970s.


That's some serious camel tail action there...

and more reason to wear baggy shorts!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Had my first ride long ride saturday with the Zoic Ethers I bought a few months ago. Without a doubt the most comfortable shorts I've bought so far. Not too long, not too short, not too baggy, not too heavy. Stretch panels in perfect places. Great quality liner. I'm getting another pair. They're the first inner/outer combo I've bought that didn't have something that pissed me off or made them uncomfortable.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

92gli said:


> Had my first ride long ride saturday with the Zoic Ethers I bought a few months ago. Without a doubt the most comfortable shorts I've bought so far. Not too long, not too short, not too baggy, not too heavy. Stretch panels in perfect places. Great quality liner. I'm getting another pair. They're the first inner/outer combo I've bought that didn't have something that pissed me off or made them uncomfortable.


Cool, actually just ordered a pair of these w/ the audio interface today (and some of the new TNF shorts as well).

On another note, I have had absolutely no issues wearing UA Cold Gear tights over bibs and under a pair of baggies for cold weather riding. Everything stays put just fine for me and keeps my legs plenty warm to boot.

Never really felt the need for lube/chamois butter/etc on a MTB, maybe if I was doing some serious touring or enduro racing or some such. Definitely planning to try some out on the next 50+ mile road ride I do though.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

kapusta said:


> You are the second person to mention this. That is interesting, because part of the advantage I see in them is that they DON'T chafe and ride up on me.


Never had that problem with tights or lycra.

I have no idea what one sees in riding in baggy shorts, talk about cumbersome.

If they are such a great idea, then why dont the pros wear them?:skep:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

deadwrong666 said:


> If they are such a great idea, then why dont the pros wear them?:skep:


DH racers do.

I wear them for the same reason when I wear them - padded undershorts and knee pads.

It would be nice to have lycra shorts with some integrated protection, but nothing practical is available.

I have no idea why folks are so concerned about some parts of male anatomy being discernible. Yes, men do have penises. Ha ha ha. ... kindergarden.


----------



## nickmas (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone have the Royal Matrix? If so, would you say they're light, medium, or heavyweight? I ride XC/AM and am looking for something slightly baggy, lighter weight, and comfortable. Need something for this season.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

TX_Shifter said:


> I use both adidas & Nike soccer shorts and then where "sometimes" Lycra shorts underneath.
> 
> If you want more baggie, get some basketball shorts by either one of these companies.
> 
> Also if you really needs to be strictly "mountain bike baggies", I do have a pair of ZOIC that came with Lycra shorts that could be connected to the shorts or without them. They are not bad, but for $50, I will get my Soccor shorts and if needed to (longer rides), I will put some Lycra shorts underneath


TX_Shifter, you might be happy to learn that after reading your post I went to Sports Authority and bought a pair of Nike Dri-Fit soccer shorts for $20. Extremely cool, light and comfortable. And they don't hang up on my saddle. I like them so well I will go back tomorrow and buy another pair.

That makes me an official member of MTBSFOA (MTB Style Freaks of America)  

Thanks for the tip on the shorts :thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I use lycra shorts as liners for my "baggy" shorts. I wear MTB shorts more for their toughness and protection and for the pockets. I actually just bought some premium lycra shorts to phase out some of my older cheaper ones. Bonktown had a pretty hot deal on Giordana Tenax Lazer shorts for $40 and I'm looking forward to seeing just how much better they are than ones I've spent $20-50 on.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

stumpbumper said:


>


that how i always dress for rides! say waddup if you see me around!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

b-kul said:


> that how i always dress for rides! say waddup if you see me around!


I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## Crash Williams (Mar 24, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> This is how many mountain bikers dressed back in the 1970s.


The guy on the far right is sporting the attire we were accustomed with, shorts, t-shirt or skin and a pair of sneakers . Wow..handbrakes!? They had MTB bikes like that in the 70's?!? For us it was just slightly modified Stingrays. 

*As for baggies*. I'm going to add Mt.Borah_ Sawtooths_. I found a good deal on them during the winter. I've been giving them a run for the money over the last month and I must say these are pretty nice shorts for the money.

They do have a built in liner although I hardly notice its even there. Quite comfy & light weight and very packable. I wear an XL and can wad these shorts into sandwich storage bag. Throw in a couple hand pockets and one zippered compartment on the left leg and there you have it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I think I'll pass on that.


dont be a hater


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I like how the guy in the middle of that old pic looks like he's posing to hide his weiner by putting his leg in front of it.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

92gli said:


> Had my first ride long ride saturday with the Zoic Ethers I bought a few months ago. Without a doubt the most comfortable shorts I've bought so far. Not too long, not too short, not too baggy, not too heavy. Stretch panels in perfect places. Great quality liner. I'm getting another pair. They're the first inner/outer combo I've bought that didn't have something that pissed me off or made them uncomfortable.


Thanks for bringing these shorts to my attention. Performance carries these for $74 but I price-matched PricePoint at $50 and took another $10 off in PB member points so $40 for a great set of shorts! Far better than generic shorts without bike-specific features (or cheap "bike shorts" constructed without *any* bike-specific features).


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Clones123 said:


> Thanks for bringing these shorts to my attention. Performance carries these for $74 but I price-matched PricePoint at $50 and took another $10 off in PB member points so $40 for a great set of shorts! Far better than generic shorts without bike-specific features (or cheap "bike shorts" constructed without *any* bike-specific features).


They are really great for the price. They're nicer than some of the $100 shorts I've seen. I just got my 2nd pair from universal. They have some in black for $56 plus $3 shipping.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

dmboarder said:


> So, I went to REI when I was in Dallas the other day. I found what I believe are the most awesome baggys ever. They are the Krux short by Kühl. I had never heard of Kühl before, but loved the style. And, they fit me great, probably the best I have ever had. These shorts are long, almost like (dare I say) knickers, but don't look too bizarre. My wife liked them on me and she's the only one I have to please. They are super comfortable, have an articulated knee design, and even have little zipper vents in the leg. I rode with them tonight and they performed great. Since I just got them, I can't comment on the durability. However, on first review, they are awesome.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/810949


i think i have a very similar pair. the pockets and whatnots are all mesh vented and the fabric is really light and awesome

only thing i scared bout with mine is rippin them. no falls on them yet so no say on durability. but other then that they are basically my summer uniform.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

92gli said:


> They are really great for the price. They're nicer than some of the $100 shorts I've seen. I just got my 2nd pair from universal. They have some in black for $56 plus $3 shipping.


Just got mine in yesterday and they do seem to be pretty darn nice. Seem like they should be super breathable but still pretty durable which will be great in the dead of summer. The cut seems really nice, not quite as much to my liking the Humvees but probably tied for second of the the shorts I've tried. The liner actually seems pretty decent as well. Not quite good enough to supplant my bibs, but better than most of the liners that have come w/ more expensive shorts I have (aside from the Specialized Enduros).

I got the Ether Audio variant for $68 from Huck and Roll. If I'd have know I could pick up the non-gimicked version for $50, I'd have been all over those. Especially since the interface for the player in the Audio appears to be Apple multipin. The smallest Ipod I know of w/ that connector is the old Mini and would bang around against your leg to no end and annoy the hell out of me. It also seems like it would stand a really good chance of getting smashed to bits hanging down at the side of your knee/thigh.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm liking Dakine more, now. Not really liking the style Royal has on their high and low end stuff (their AM SP247 stuff is decent though), so Dakine's spot in my fav list (currently 3rd) likely to overtake Royal if only Dakine put more features in their stuff. The 8-track short I got is surprisingly good (I only had their Chorus short before), but I still am more impressed by Jett's feature set. Need to take Dakine's subtle styling and apply it to Jett for a perfect short, I think.

Here's a review I found for the 8-track short: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...product/review-dakine-8-track-shorts09-34506/

Good thing I wear small $33 (no liner): http://www.departmentofgoods.com/dakine-8-track-short-mens


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I ordered a pair of Azonic Generator shorts from Jenson yesterday. They are supposed to be here tomorrow. My waist is 33", so I went with size 34 instead of 32, hope I made the right choice in size.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I ordered a pair of Azonic Generator shorts from Jenson yesterday. They are supposed to be here tomorrow. My waist is 33", so I went with size 34 instead of 32, hope I made the right choice in size.


They came today. They were like 4 inches to big, so I sent them back. And I really didn't like the build quality. So, they are sending me a pair of Royal SP-247 shorts instead. I think they'll be much nicer.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

4" too big as in too long?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They came today. They were like 4 inches to big, so I sent them back. And I really didn't like the build quality. So, they are sending me a pair of Royal SP-247 shorts instead. I think they'll be much nicer.


Sp-247s are great shorts just keep in mind they are more of a downhill shell and meant to run with armored undershorts underneath. I have worn them on regular trail rides with compression shorts underneath and they work fine for that too. Been keeping mine in the rotation for about 10 months and like them alot.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No, around the waist. I wouldn't care if they were long in the length. They were so big they just fell off around my ankles. The guy at Jenson said, the Royals run true to size.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

monstertiki said:


> Sp-247s are great shorts just keep in mind they are more of a downhill shell and meant to run with armored undershorts underneath. I have worn them on regular trail rides with compression shorts underneath and they work fine for that too. Been keeping mine in the rotation for about 10 months and like them alot.


He said they would be good for XC. I don't like really thin material for shorts. The Azonics were thin poly type of stuff. Like they would go puff if you got a flame near them, and leave my jewels dangling in the wind.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> He said they would be good for XC. I don't like really thin material for shorts. The Azonics were thin poly type of stuff. Like they would go puff if you got a flame near them, and leave my jewels dangling in the wind.


Yeah the sp-247s are pretty tough. I cant imagine tearing through them. And if you hit a sharp enough rock that does than you probably have other problems.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Sp247 is the "AM/trail" line Royal has. They look fairly conservative and have nice features. They're the only shorts I'd personally shop from them for the kind of riding I do from their 2010/11 selection.

The Royal Race is their DH line. I like how well they're built, but I don't like the styling.


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

Axe said:


> DH racers do.


Some DH racers used to wear them, now prohibited by UCI. "_All lycra-elastane based tight-fitting clothing is not permitted_."

Gore Wear is the best, but not cheap.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

He meant DH racers wear baggy shorts.

Meh, I had Gore Wear and stopped wearing it and I don't miss it, though it was fairly impressive when I wasn't aware of much else. I got a Windstopper convertible jacket that you could remove the sleeves from and a Windstopper arm warmer that had no elasticity and kept falling down. The jacket was great for Florida winter commutes... it kept me warm until I start feeling like a sauna. Granted, most stuff is worse, but I've learned better once I moved back to NY right as that big blizzard hit late Feb last year. I now simply just layer up... I really like lightweight merino wool as a base layer which also works alone in the summer. I also like the event material for shells.


----------



## Chris948 (Nov 23, 2010)

abegold said:


> If you're riding in winter wearing tights, baggys don't work well. Unless it's warm enough for knee warmers, which aren't quite as warm due to less coverage. Let it snow.


That doesn't make any sense. I've worn compression shorts (which a lot of people around here would apparently just wear as their shorts apparently) with baggys over them for years, running and biking and playing just about any sport.

If it's cold, then you substitute winter tights and put the baggy shorts over them. It doesn't make you look like someone trying to draw attention to their junk and is perfectly comfortable.

If nothing else, I don't think just lycra or tight shorts are very tough at all. I'd rather protect them with something over them so they don't get ripped on a tree.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love my Zoic Ethers, nice light fabric to wear over some chamois shorts, and i really appreciate the straps on the side for adjustability so you dont need a belt. I also have some Fox Sergent shorts that are nice for a slightly longer short and a little heavier fabric.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

chronic64 said:


> I love my Zoic Ethers, nice light fabric to wear over some chamois shorts, and i really appreciate the straps on the side for adjustability so you dont need a belt. I also have some Fox Sergent shorts that are nice for a slightly longer short and a little heavier fabric.


Got in a couple rides in my Ethers and they are indeed pretty awesome. The velcro waist straps are the nicest I've seen. The only change I might make is to make them like 1/2-1" longer in the inseam.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in a serious love affair with the Ethers I've recently got. I have black and beige that i got on sale for like $56 each. Looking to get a 3rd pair. I think these black plaid ones are seriously cool but they're not on sale anywhere. I said before that they were worth the retail price so I might just have to suck it up and pay $80 for these.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They came today. They were like 4 inches to big, so I sent them back. And I really didn't like the build quality. So, they are sending me a pair of Royal SP-247 shorts instead. I think they'll be much nicer.


The Royals came today, I got a medium for my 32" waist and they fit perfect. They are made of the same material type as an MX pant, but a little thinner. They are a tiny bit stiff, but after I washed them they are better, and I'm sure they will get softer with time. I am wearing them right now over my lycra padded shorts and they are super comfy. They have two pockets, which I like. They go just past the knees. If I were to change anything I would make them a couple inches longer. I think they will be good on XC rides, even in hot weather.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought my first pair of Canari shorts (first pair of any MTB shorts too), the Single Track Baggy style, and I'm curious, is the liner supposed to come loose of the two loops that are connecting them to the shorts outside liner? 

Are we supposed to cut them loose? I had one side just fall off, but I'm wondering if that is a defect or intended? 

Also my front button is very loose, and pops off very easy, is that normal as well?

I've only tried them on and these are the two issues I'm facing, and since I've never owned a pair of MTB shorts before, I'm wondering if these two issues are normal, or maybe I need to send back for a new pair?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

People usually cut the inner shorts out. I'm not sure about the front button problem, it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Lately, my happy parts have been rollin' in two pairs of Oakley Direct Dial shorts. One pair of black and one pair of grey and black. I ripped them off Ebay for $40 each. I really like them. The fabric is really tough but not to thick and hot. They are comfy on a XC ride on a hot day. They are long, which I like, and they have enough pockets for my stuff. They also have these adjusters on the inside, so you can adjust the fit without having to wear a belt. The only thing I can complain about is, they attract the hair from my Puss and Boots like a magnet.

What I really want is a pair of Jett Gear Hornet shorts, black with white pin strips or white with black pin strips. They are some really nice shorts. I have three of their jerseys and the quality is the best I've seen in any clothes. But, At $110, it's a little much.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Dakine shorts just failed real world durability tests. I guess I'm not surprised, considering the feel/texture of the fabric and how thin it was.

I landed on my right side after a failed dodge of a branch hanging out while, at the same time, trying to avoid a 1.5 foot tall rock in the middle of the trail (first time riding it). A hole formed about where the mp3 player was in my pocket, tearing through both the shell and pocket.

At least my skin was saved, but a vast majority of the credit for that goes to my mp3 player. RIP mp3 player. It fell somewhere and probably picked up by a lucky hiker/biker since it took me a while to realize it was gone.

I like Dakine's style (Jett's older models had vents with white mesh... looks like underwear compared to the stylish blue mesh of Dakine), but... i'll probably still wear these shorts, but I just won't buy any more from Dakine until i see they are building them tougher. C'mon, I literally just fell over on my side moving at about 5 mph. I crashed more and harder on my Nema, Jett, and Royal stuff and those shorts show virtually no sign of such dmg.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> People usually cut the inner shorts out. I'm not sure about the front button problem, it doesn't sound good.


Yeah I went into a local store and check out a pair of the Canari pants I bought, and the button on the front snaps snugly, so I'm returning these and might get something else.
They were not bad pants, just didn't feel they were working as should be from get go.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Pearl Izumi has some great offerings. I'm suprised they don't get alot of mention.
I recently got my hands on the Veer model.
Uber ventilated.
A bit expensive, but well worth it IMO.
http://shop.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=492&product_id=1505297&outlet=

Also check out the Divide model. Been rocking those for over a year now.
A bit cheaper than the Veer.
For a bit more budget oriented short from Pearl, check out the Impact.
I am an UBEr Clyde, and have no problems fitting in those models in XXL and I wear a 44 waist pant.
The materials are super stretchy.
I have had numerous crashes and the material holds up really well.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Lots of good info in this thread.

Based on some of the recommendations above, I decided to spring for a pair of expensive shorts and ordered the TLD Ace and the Royal Esquire to try. I'm planning to keep only one, but haven't decided which one yet. The Esquires are lighter and better vented, I'd expect them to be noticeably more comfortable in the heat. The construction and stitching is decent, not top-quality. The Aces seem like they'd hold up to abuse better and have a comfortable fit and a high quality feel to them. Both fall about mid-kneecap on me.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

dmboarder said:


>


I have an update on the Kuhl shorts. I love these shorts and wear them all the time, riding or not. They are super comfortable and have a great pocket layout. However, they did get a good workout this past week.

I just got back from a 7 day San Juan hut trip where these shorts were worn every day for the 7 day trip. Each night I would rinse them out and let them dry, but they never got a washer. They performed flawlessly over the 215 miles. On one of the singletracks I had a slight wreck and fell. You can see on my leg a perfect line of where the shorts were. Had I not been wearing them, more of my leg would have been scraped and I would probably have torn my bibs. However, the Kuhl shorts do not have a mark on them. No tear or anything like it. I am a big fan.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

dmboarder said:


> I have an update on the Kuhl shorts. I love these shorts and wear them all the time, riding or not. They are super comfortable and have a great pocket layout. However, they did get a good workout this past week.
> 
> I just got back from a 7 day San Juan hut trip where these shorts were worn every day for the 7 day trip. Each night I would rinse them out and let them dry, but they never got a washer. They performed flawlessly over the 215 miles. On one of the singletracks I had a slight wreck and fell. You can see on my leg a perfect line of where the shorts were. Had I not been wearing them, more of my leg would have been scraped and I would probably have torn my bibs. However, the Kuhl shorts do not have a mark on them. No tear or anything like it. I am a big fan.


These Kuhl shorts don't come with a padded chamois do they?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ChrisMc73 said:


> These Kuhl shorts don't come with a padded chamois do they?


No. Pearl Izumi make really nice padded liner, with their 4d chamois. If you expect falling on a regular basis - Alpine makes a nice one, padded all around, so does Dainese, Troy Lee... I have all four of those mentioned - works very well under various shells, especially when paired up with knee/shin protection.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

No, I wear them over bibs when riding.


----------



## fireman1291 (Mar 10, 2007)

kapusta said:


> Agreed. I bought them based in the MTBR hype. I thought they were are AWFUL. Cheap chamois pad, and the chamois liner has no stretch to it, so either it is *sagging like a loose diaper *when you are upright, or squeezing too tight when sitting in the saddle.. The belt system is crappy, too, I had to remove most of it. My 6th set of baggies and the only ones I though were really bad.


:lol:I dont know why but I LOL'D!


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

I checked out the Kuhl shorts, they are very cool looking. I like the Pearl Izumi stuff too, the 4D's are just a lot of money. 3D's look good enough I guess. But I'd like to find a short that comes with the chamios so I don't have to make two purchases. I had a Canari one, and liked it, but the front button was not fastening well, so I returned it and they don't have my size in stock yet to get a replacement.

So I'm still shopping...


----------



## S/X Runner (Jun 5, 2011)

savagemann said:


> Pearl Izumi has some great offerings. I'm suprised they don't get alot of mention.
> I recently got my hands on the Veer model.
> Uber ventilated.
> A bit expensive, but well worth it IMO.
> ...


I wear a 40-42 waist depending on brand of clothing. Do you think that the Veer or Divide will fit in an XL or would it be better off to go with the XXL? No shops around me carry any of these. I might have to look harder so I can try them on.

What is an UBEr Clyde?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

It's a tough call on the sizing. I would probably say to go with the XXL.
Just buy them from a reputable place so they can be returned/exchanged if you need to size down.

Well, as far as the Uber Clyde thing goes.........Clydesdale. A cyclist over 6' tall and or over 200lbs.
I happen to be closer to the 300lbs mark and about 6'3". Think Defensive Lineman.
So I consider myself an Uber Clyde since I am so far outside the standard of weight.


----------



## S/X Runner (Jun 5, 2011)

savagemann said:


> It's a tough call on the sizing. I would probably say to go with the XXL.
> Just buy them from a reputable place so they can be returned/exchanged if you need to size down.
> 
> Well, as far as the Uber Clyde thing goes.........Clydesdale. A cyclist over 6' tall and or over 200lbs.
> ...


Perfect. Thank you. Now I just gotta find them on sale somewhere 101.00 was the cheapest I found for the Veer's and 65.00 for the Divide's. Damn these things are expensive!!

Well I'm 9" shorter than you and weight probably 20 pounds less (hence the 42 waist) think bowling ball. Lol.


----------



## los05 (Jun 6, 2011)

Think I'm sold on the Ethers but had a question. I am not a tall dude and the only shorts I've had/tried on are the Canari Canyon's which I sold. Found them to be too heavy, and too hot for South Florida weather. Also tried on the Fox Rangers at my LBS and really like the fit/length but can't find what the inseem is on these. Anyone know how the Ether's compare (inseem) to the Rangers?


----------



## mckshred (Feb 5, 2005)

*Jett baggies ROCK!*

I used to ride with Fox Shorts, until I got the Yeti/Jett :thumbsup: baggies. I dont use any other shorts now, but my Jetts (Sold by Yeti also).

My Fox baggies haven't been touched in at least 2 years (unless I need to loan a pair to an out-of-town guest rider ).

I recently tried a pair of Dakine's, but the 34 felt really snug and the external short fabric felt thin. They also seem to run a size smaller than they indicate.

The Jett's have 2 zippered pockets and 4 zippered vents (2 in front and 2 in back).

The length is about mid/bottom of the knee, so they are good if you wear knee armor.


They come with a good internal short that is durable and comfortable.


The short and liner material is tough and has withstood 3+ years of riding and machine washing/drying.
Only con is they are a little hard to find and can be pricey at around $100.:eekster:


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

snowboy76 said:


> Zoic Ether - Baggy w/ nice liner that includes a chami. Got at Pricepoint for cheap.


Agree. Like better than my Fox's and as much as my Specialized. Good stuff from Zoic


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

92gli said:


> I'm in a serious love affair with the Ethers I've recently got. I have black and beige that i got on sale for like $56 each. Looking to get a 3rd pair. I think these black plaid ones are seriously cool but they're not on sale anywhere. I said before that they were worth the retail price so I might just have to suck it up and pay $80 for these.


Have this exact pair and freaken love them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mckshred said:


> I used to ride with Fox Shorts, until I got the Yeti/Jett :thumbsup: baggies. I dont use any other shorts now, but my Jetts (Sold by Yeti also).
> 
> My Fox baggies haven't been touched in at least 2 years (unless I need to loan a pair to an out-of-town guest rider ).
> 
> ...


I ordered two pairs of Hornet shorts from them, supposed to be here tomorrow.

What style did you get? How is the sizing on yours? I'm 32 and ordered 32, so I hope their sizing is true.


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

golden


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are you all ordering your Yetti and Jett pants from?
I want a pair of shorts that have a nice zippered pocket to put my iPhone in.
But most importantly, are comfy and padded well, for a new rider with saddle soreness.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

www.jett-gear.com


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

So you just buy straight from them, no retailer discount?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ChrisMc73 said:


> So you just buy straight from them, no retailer discount?


Yes, Jett Gear is high end stuff, it's the best quality you can buy. Not many places sell their stuff, and when they do, it doesn't seem like they have any great sales. Huck and roll sometimes has some stuff. I've bought 3 of their jerseys from Huck and Roll, so you may want to try there. My shorts should be here in a couple hours.


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

The stuff they sell is nice, I actually saw some photo in a magazine and asked about the logo to figure out which company it was, and it was Jett. I don't think I'm ready for the $125 pair yet though. Need something a little simpler and normal. Though I am a high end guy, I'll wait on these. Nice though.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Endura Hummvee Lite*

Best I've ever worn. Tough but not sweaty. Unfortunately they're ~ 80 bucks.










note - they run about 2 sizes too small. (34 waist = XXL)


----------



## ChrisMc73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I keep reading good things about Endura, $80 isn't bad, I'd like to keep it under $100, so where did you buy yours? Is there a good retailer/etailer to get them from?

The Singletrack and the Humvee look nice, wonder which I'd like better?

I wear a 36" waist, so that makes me a XXXL?


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

ChrisMc73 said:


> Yeah I keep reading good things about Endura, $80 isn't bad, I'd like to keep it under $100, so where did you buy yours? Is there a good retailer/etailer to get them from? What model are these?


I got mine online @ coloradocyclist.

Those pictured are the Hummvee *Lite* version. There's also the regular Hummvee (heavier).

Like I said,  they run small. I'm a 34 waist and the XXL fits just right. err, I have thick legs.

You can get more info at the official site: http://www.endurasport.com/Dept.aspx?dept_id=112


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yes, Jett Gear is high end stuff, it's the best quality you can buy. Not many places sell their stuff, and when they do, it doesn't seem like they have any great sales. Huck and roll sometimes has some stuff. I've bought 3 of their jerseys from Huck and Roll, so you may want to try there. My shorts should be here in a couple hours.


My shorts came today! They are really nice. I ordered the black pinstripe Hornet shorts and the Fatigue Hornet shorts. They sent a black Ride short instead. I sent them back and Nate is going to send me the Grey pinstipe Hornet shorts and I am going to order the Black pinstripe Hornet shorts tonight. Confusing, I know. But, he said he will send me something to make up for it. I love surprises! Their CS is really good. I have been wearing the fatigue Hornets all day today. They are super comfy, and they are just a tiny bit big. But they have size adjusters on the side, so I tightened them up a little and I have been wearing them without a belt. I actually prefer them a little big with the option to use the adjusters or a belt, so for me the are a perfect fit. The padded inner short fits really good. They don't make you feel like you need to pull them out of your crack all time. In fact you forget they are there. And they clip in with a button on each side, so you don't have to cut them out. the inner shorts are made of a mesh type material so they shouldn't get to hot. The outer short material is really tough, but not to thin and not to thick. There are three pockets in the front on each side, none in the back. So, 6 pockets total. There are two regular pant style pockets. Below that, another inner medium sized pocket on each side, and on top of those there is a smaller media pocet, one on each size. The medium and media pockets use the same flap and button to close them. And the medium size pockets also have velcro. The media pockets are big enough for my Iphone in one side and my wallet in the other side. Length wise they are about 3 inches below the knee cap, which is perfect for me. And, above the knee there are silky soft inner panels so your knees don't get rubbed raw while riding. I really can't think of anything I would change about them. Accept they are so nice, I don't think I'll wear them to ride my bike for awhile. I'll wear my Oakleys and Royals to ride and use these for casual shorts. I like how I'll be able to clip the inner padded shorts into other shorts, very versatile.

So, you know what they say about any company: Good customer service, quality product and cheap price. Pick two of the three, because no company can do all three. Jett Gear chose great CS and a top quality product, and I prefer it that way. Jett Gear reminds me of Apple in that way. You get what you pay for and in this case you get a great pair of comfy shorts that will last a long time and look good doing it.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My pair of Jett Hornets have a tendency to catch on my saddle. At least the ones from a few years back, when they were cotton and had the jett logo styled in as camo. I think they're the only shorts I have that do that, but I still wear 'em. Wish they weren't cotton too; the color is fading and since I throw 'em in the hamper to wait for a larger load of sweaty stuff to wash, it sometimes comes out smelling like sweat still.










I'm liking longer inseams now and my Jett Raptor short seems rather short now. Also I like colored liners. The Raptors white liners look like underwear in comparison now. I still wear 'em though.

Jett stuff is super high quality, but they're not perfect. They're my long time running favorites. The Royal Stealth used to be my favorite, but their inseam is a bit short too and the matching jersey is getting roughed up from falls. My Dakine, Sombrio, Nema, Fox, Oakley, and other shorts don't come close to the quality these have.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> My pair of Jett Hornets have a tendency to catch on my saddle. At least the ones from a few years back, when they were cotton and had the jett logo styled in as camo. I think they're the only shorts I have that do that, but I still wear 'em. Wish they weren't cotton too; the color is fading and since I throw 'em in the hamper to wait for a larger load of sweaty stuff to wash, it sometimes comes out smelling like sweat still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went for a short ride, they didn't catch and the inners on mine are dark grey, and the poly fabric is nice.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

Anyone have feedback on the Jett Strike short? I have been happy with everything I have purchased from Jett so far, but no reviews on these.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The Ride short is very nice. They sent me a pair by mistake. They would make a really good casual short.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking at the picture of the Hornets I posted, I clearly see that there's fabric that could be cut out from the lower crotch area that causes the saddle catching. Considering these have a longer inseam than Raptors, by about 3-4", it's disturbing to see the proportions, as it seems the extra length in the legs is coming from that low crotch and the actual inseam length (measuring the actual inside seam from crotch to leg end) is the same. It's catching on the nose of my saddle; when I go to stand, it is becoming rather annoying. No other short I have does that. I have a dropper post, so it doesn't catch on the back of the saddle on me, but I would imagine that would be seriously annoying too. If only the newer Raptors came on sale, I'd be totally in for another pair, despite having almost 1 pair of mtn bike specific shorts for each day of the week. I could then retire a set that I don't really like, since I've been spoiled by them.

Jett is the #1 brand on my list; only wish the new Raptors had a slightly longer inseam and a better chamois in their liner. Royal #2 for their quality, but it's hard to find a pair from them with a style I like and they all have fairly short inseams. Dakine is #3 just because of the cheap fabric they use, which gets shredded too easily. Nema needs an inbetween model, between their baggy trunks and their tough DH models, with better styling and a more subtle logo. Sombrio... too much style and not enough functionality on the bike.


----------



## r29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sugoi Gustov has a nice chamois but shell I didnt like. super light though just didnt liek them.

Fox Sergeant or ultimatum are nice

ultimatum goes past my knees but super light/lots of meshing and vents


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

I love the Jett shorts I have. I think I have Raptor and Hornet shorts. Bought them on Chainlove. Pretty good deals on them.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

r29 said:


> Fox Sergeant


 Total, complete, garbage.

-Cotton outers hold sweat like a diaper, fades quickly.
-No stretch panels in the outers.
-Poor construction featuring several places where the stitching ran off line. 
-Outers are way too long unless you're well above average leg length for your waist size. 
-The mesh material they make the inners out of has a nice abrasive quality when mixed with sweat. And, the chamois is attached to the inners with the annoying cross stitching instead of recessed straight stitching that is easier on your inner thighs.

The best thing about them is that they taught me what to look for when buying shorts.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

I've tried a few of different brands and find that, on all, I remove the liner and wear bibs underneath - maybe all the years of bibs on the road bike just makes this feel more comfy for me??


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm frugal but the Specialized Body Geometry bibs are great for my long rides, but since I'm mainly a casual/baggy kinda guy I'm thinking of spending the whopping $120 for their Enduro Short. Detachable liner. Paid $75 for the $100 bib but can't find a deal on the Enduro short.

Gets old wearing a pair of shorts over my bibs on days you truly want to go baggy casual. I'd look into the Endura but the sizing discrepancy could be a bummer if I order the wrong size (I'm a 32 waist).

Used to be a Nema Crown Jewel fan but compared to the BG's chamois the Nema feels like a wet diaper.

From my experience pretty much any liner/chamois does the job for rides under 2 hours. It's after that when the real deal value comes out. I hold the Specialized BG pad on the highest level.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

One more vote for the Zoics. Worth the money.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

My vote for the Fox Ranger shorts. I got them at the beginning of summer 2011 and have served me well over the last few months. I wear a pretty solidly normal 32 inch waist and they fit me perfectly and even have tabs for adjustment to make it smaller. Fit is great, they sit exactly where you want them to, not too high in the front, not too low in the back. Hem sits directly in the center of my knee. Not too big, not too small leg opening and a flattering fit. 

I wear them all the time in hot weather as a lightweight pair of shorts, they look great in black. At first when I pulled them out of the bag I thought the lightweight material was flimsy and the fit looked kind of weird but that was only because I hadn't worn them at all yet. After a few wears and washes they get really nice. Some stitching issues but I just cut off the loose stitches. I know how to sew so I can put them back together if I need to. I haven't seen much wear in the crotch either.

Only complaint is the liner short. Absolutely awful. Chamois is bad, lycra material is even worse. and the thing starts to soak up sweat after a while and DOESN'T DRY OUT. You feel like you're wearing a wet diaper. Super bad. The first saddle sores I had ever had in my life came from this liner short! So instead, I usually just wear the shorts over some mavic espoir bib shorts I have, super comfy for all day riding and I haven't had any issues. The shorts just offer some extra protection from falls and washouts. The material is super light, airy, but is also super tough. Highly recommended. People have complained about the sizing, but they fit me perfectly. Not bad at all for a $60 pair of shorts but I don't really see them lasting much longer than 2 seasons since they're so light. YMMV... I plan on buying another pair just to have on hand.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

TruTone said:


> Only complaint is the liner short. Absolutely awful. Chamois is bad, lycra material is even worse. and the thing starts to soak up sweat after a while and DOESN'T DRY OUT. You feel like you're wearing a wet diaper. Super bad. The first saddle sores I had ever had in my life came from this liner short! So instead, I usually just wear the shorts over some mavic espoir bib shorts I have, super comfy for all day riding and I haven't had any issues. The shorts just offer some extra protection from falls and washouts. The material is super light, airy, but is also super tough. Highly recommended. People have comuplained about the sizing, but they fit me perfectly. Not bad at all for a $60 pair of shorts but I don't really see them lasting much longer than 2 seasons since they're so light. YMMV... I plan on buying another pair just to have on hand.


Same experience I had with fox shorts. So I have to ask, how can you give them a "vote" when 50% of the product is unusable?

The horrible liners fox uses just proves that their product line is 100% image and style with little concern for performance.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

92gli said:


> Same experience I had with fox shorts. So I have to ask, how can you give them a "vote" when 50% of the product is unusable?
> 
> The horrible liners fox uses just proves that their product line is 100% image and style with little concern for performance.


I had the same question- why vote for it if the liner is awful?


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got a pair of Fox Rangers and don't have the "wet diaper" issue. The fit is pretty comfortable and doesn't hang up. I don't love them but they work well enough, and I've had some decent crashes without any visible damage. I'd only recommend a purchase at ChainLove pricing. I still prefer bibs for most riding.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

client_9 said:


> Best I've ever worn. Tough but not sweaty. Unfortunately they're ~ 80 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the regular Humvee this season and i love them!


----------

